# glock 34



## verminshooter29 (Apr 12, 2009)

well guys i finally got round to ordering my glock today.i ordered a glock 34 and due to licensing delays may have to wait a few weeks before i can lift it.i`ll post some pics when i get it. really well pleased and i hope i`ve made the right decision.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you end up being one-half as happy with yours as I am with mine, you'll be enjoying and using it for a long time. If you have no previous experience with Glocks, make sure you give yourself a chance to get used to it and learn its quirks. Once you get some quality practice time under your belt, and find its favorite ammo, you'll be surprised at how well it can shoot. One of my better efforts (and done outdoors in cold weather, to boot):


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

what kind of ammo DOES it like? i am strongly considering getting this gun. ive only been able to hold and check out a few guns but i definitely like the look and feel of the glocks at the gunstore especially the mag release button


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, even within a series or single model, individual guns will vary. Mine shoots very well using the aluminum-case CCI Blazer with the 115 grain FMJ and 124 grain JHP (AFAIK, the 124 JHP is no longer produced, and I have a limited supply of this that I am hoarding). It does pretty well with most quality JHP defensive ammo (most will do 5 shots in 5" or less @ 25 yards), but is slightly less accurate with the high-velocity +P loads. The Blazer Brass and WWB 100 round value pack stuff both seem to give me about 6"-8" groups at 25 yards; some lots/batches have done better, some worse, but none are particularly accurate, in this gun, at least.

As I cannot find the CCI Blazer aluminum-case stuff locally any more, I suppose I'll have to do another round of accuracy testing involving the few loads that I _CAN_ find in/around town. What a chore... :mrgreen:


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

verminshooter - you will really like it once you get to the range for several outings. I won mine in a raffle. Try to take it to the range most trips.
DJ - Do you us your G34 for carry? I have had mine for over a year and run Remington 115 gr JRN as a steady diet. I really like the accuracy I can get with it also.
I have been wanting to use it as my carry sidearm at times but I can't find a holster I want with a thumb break.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

9mmFan said:


> verminshooter - you will really like it once you get to the range for several outings. I won mine in a raffle. Try to take it to the range most trips.
> DJ - Do you us your G34 for carry? I have had mine for over a year and run Remington 115 gr JRN as a steady diet. I really like the accuracy I can get with it also.
> I have been wanting to use it as my carry sidearm at times but I can't find a holster I want with a thumb break.


I have carried it, using an older open-bottom IWB Kydex holster made for the G17, but it's not as comfortable when sitting as a G17 or shorter Glock. I've used the same holster for local IDPA competitions, getting good results with either gun (G17 or G34).

Is that Remington ammo you referred to a green-box Remington load, or one of the UMC/Remington selections? I had poor results with the UMC, but have only shot the Remington stuff with 115 JHP that came in 100-round boxes in Walmart. That seemed to be a good load, but I haven't seen any locally since last year.


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes it is the green box Remington. 
I also have good results with the winchester in the 100 round target boxes at Walmart, but like you have not seen any of the local stores in a quite a while.


----------

